# Just Amtrak



## Sheer Luck Holmes (Jul 23, 2006)

I would certainly think that Amtrak is my current first love when it comes to rail travel, but living in England, I do like non Amtrak rail travel too.

I have recently been reminded that this board is aimed at Amtrak, and my contributions need to be kept more on topic. I have a slightly off beat sense of humour too and feel that I may have sometimes caused offence rather than amusment on here. I am flying to Houston in August for a two week Amtrak trip, my third Amtrak "fix" this year, so will certainly save my Amtrak thoughts for this board..

but can anyone suggest a more general rail travel site that one could post ones pearls of wider wisdom to, or one devoted to travel in general, as I like the idea of Greyhound travel too.

Tootle Pip

Sheer Luck.

AKA Caravanman

AkA Shania Train


----------



## Guest_Gyuri_FT (Jul 24, 2006)

In my humble opinion in its history Amtrak did suffer dearly not just from underfunding but also from not leveraging experience from overseas. I think, American public lost its "connection" to railroads, so exchanging *** some *** overseas experience here would be useful.

A topic like "we went from Paris to Cologne and the train was going well over 100 mph" is not really useful simply because the French, German or Belgian railroad infrastructure and culture is so much different now from American, there will be almost nothing in common.

I would say, reporting from countries with less-than-well developed network (Argentina, Brasil), existing but somewhat patchy long-distance service we can potentially learn from (Balkans, Iran) and from countries who are just plainly using American-style equipment, locos or network length (Canada, CIS, China, Australia, SE Asia, Mexico before the rail there went belly-up) is OK.

Exception should be also made (in my opinion) to any topic covering Talgo, be it about Seattle, Madrid or Almaty trains.


----------

